# Ted hates baths and blowdryers. *Sigh*



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Ted despises taking a bath, and given an opportunity, he'll jump out of the large sink I wash him in the basement. He'll shake and look for ways to escape. 

He also hates when I have to blowdry him. There have been a few times where he's sat patiently during this process, but for the past few weeks he's literally doing merry-go-rounds around me to get away from me with the (human) dryer.

I can only imagine how he was at his last grooming at the pet store. I forgot ask them, since I wasn't there to stay the entire time, like I did at his first grooming session.

Any help on how I can show Ted baths and grooming are fun? Any (low-cost) dryers that I can use for him? I saw one at Petco.com: Andis QuietAire Ionic/Ceramic Pet Dryer at PETCO

But this one looks waaay better, but waaay out of my price point: Metro Air Force Quick Draw Dryer at PETCO

Any cheap, yet effective dryers/methods anyone can recommend?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

here is the metro at ryans for a lot less:

Ryan's Pet Supplies


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

faerie said:


> here is the metro at ryans for a lot less:
> 
> Ryan's Pet Supplies


Better price, but still out of my price point, lol. I'm 16 and working this summer, but I still didn't get paid yet, to even buy Ted's Frontline. 

I'm trying to make it a point for me to buy things like this for Ted, unless my father decides to help me pay when I bring the idea to him. 

Have you used this dryer, and how would you rate it?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh i don't have a dryer for my dog. i take her on a walk to dry her. lol. she's all curly!

i'm looking for a fairly cheap one to use at home too.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

I do the same with Ted, when he's had enough of the dryer. I just let him run free around the house and watch him have a zoomie moment, lol. His hair is partly straight so I let it air dry without it matting, and then use a slicker brush.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

the main reason i'll need a dryer is come winter when i can't take poof on a walk to dry her or keep her outside until she dries, she's gonna be wet for ever and think it's best to jump on the bed and roll and dig up the covers ... which she has done before.:doh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldnt' worry about him at the groomers, having a dog naughty in the bath isn't nearly as troublesome as them being naughty for the groom. And what your describing as difficult is a breeze for me in the salon, lol.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Just an idea, some here have suggested buying a shop vac w/ the reverse option as a cheap alternative to an hv. I haven't tried but it sounds like a neat idea. You need a new one and you can only use it for grooming. Otherwise you'll be blowing dirt, dust and other gross stuff all over your clean dog. If your boy is pretty small, I would think a human hair dryer w/ a lower setting would be just fine too.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

The Andis is just a handheld dryer and it will take a long time to dry ... the Metro is a force dryer and those are loud...Baldr puts up with the force dryer, but he will fall asleep under my standing dryer 
If a dog does not like a blowdryer they really will not appreciate a force dryer


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I wouldnt' worry about him at the groomers, having a dog naughty in the bath isn't nearly as troublesome as them being naughty for the groom. And what your describing as difficult is a breeze for me in the salon, lol.


I've gotten used to his bath worries, and even prepare myself for the shaking water, etc. I should fly over to Utah and let you groom him, lol. His last groom was $48. >.<


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, yeah wriggly dogs is normal for us, especially for the bath & drying!

Do you put a lead on him so he CAN'T get away all the time? The more he gets away from you, the more he'll try again next time to get away; after all he managed to get away last time, so he must _surely_ be able to get away this time, "must try HARDER". LOL!

Prevent him from getting away and you'll be half way there anyway, as he'll soon learn that he might not like it much, but he'll have to tolerate it until YOU say otherwise, not him.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

can you have someone give him treats while you bathe and blow dry him? i've done it with temperance and she responds well to that. i now just put her in the tub and wash her while i sit on the edge (i end up knee deep in poodle bath water, but whatever. it's a deep tub.

it has to be a very high value treat ... smoething your furbaby loves and would sell their soul for. heh.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> lol, yeah wriggly dogs is normal for us, especially for the bath & drying!
> 
> Do you put a lead on him so he CAN'T get away all the time? The more he gets away from you, the more he'll try again next time to get away; after all he managed to get away last time, so he must _surely_ be able to get away this time, "must try HARDER". LOL!
> 
> Prevent him from getting away and you'll be half way there anyway, as he'll soon learn that he might not like it much, but he'll have to tolerate it until YOU say otherwise, not him.


When he was at the groomer's, they brought him to me with a lead that looked like the one they used on the grooming table. I seriously thought that we got to keep it, and I said how much better grooming would be for me. The girl at the counter told me that we can't keep the leashes.  I was tempted to bribe her, lmao.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

faerie said:


> can you have someone give him treats while you bathe and blow dry him? i've done it with temperance and she responds well to that. i now just put her in the tub and wash her while i sit on the edge (i end up knee deep in poodle bath water, but whatever. it's a deep tub.
> 
> it has to be a very high value treat ... smoething your furbaby loves and would sell their soul for. heh.


Usually when I wash him, I'm home alone, or my mother is out of the house, so that I won't have many disturbances. Most of them coming from my mom to fufill a request of fetching a cup of water for her or change the channel on the TV, lol. -___- 

As for his treats, if only I could find such a thing for this picky eater! Lol. He adores peanut butter and hot dogs as a treat, but I don't want to rely on those two things too much in case it's too much sugar and cholesterol for him.


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

You should try wrapping his head in a thick towel and clip it on there.. The towel with muffle the noise a bit, hopefully enough to make it a little more enjoyable. I have had really good results doing this. There are headband type things called Happy Hoodies that work exceptionally well for this, but if you're on a budget a towel will do. Also when you start to blow dry him start at his bum and do it for a short amount of time, praise and treat.. have lots of short dryer sessions when you don't really need to dry him.. just try to get him used to it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

I think I'm going to order the Happy Hoodie once my checks from work come through and I get my finances sorted out. It looks to be more effective, and Ted can be sensitive to loud sounds a lot. The price looks awesome, but what sizes are they including with it?


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

LunnieDoodle said:


> You should try wrapping his head in a thick towel and clip it on there.. The towel with muffle the noise a bit, hopefully enough to make it a little more enjoyable. I have had really good results doing this. There are headband type things called Happy Hoodies that work exceptionally well for this, but if you're on a budget a towel will do. Also when you start to blow dry him start at his bum and do it for a short amount of time, praise and treat.. have lots of short dryer sessions when you don't really need to dry him.. just try to get him used to it. Hope this helps!


Not to get off topic, but your poodle's coat looks awesome and thick! Exactly what I'm aiming for in the wintertime for him to get a teddy bear cut.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Grooming table- don't have the cash for one- just get a grooming arm (that clamps and comes with the noose). 

Tie em- up- give cookies when they are good. but otherwise truthfully- just let em flop round like an idiot and keep going (at the hind end)..... 

of course this is a dog who is omg i'm dying i'm just gunna run away- not a dog who is TRUELY absolutely petrified.... those get more cookies


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm fairly lucky - neither of mine enjoy the bathing bit, but they are small enough to keep in place with one hand. They both really like the blow drying using my hairdryer on the lowest heat setting - but I do it with them on my lap, rather than lying on the table. That way I can keep one hand between skin and dryer to make sure it never gets too hot. They go into a sort of blissed out haze of snuggling and stroking. Not exactly a professional level finish, but it works for us - but they are very, very small dogs!


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

Rosary94 said:


> I think I'm going to order the Happy Hoodie once my checks from work come through and I get my finances sorted out. It looks to be more effective, and Ted can be sensitive to loud sounds a lot. The price looks awesome, but what sizes are they including with it?


They're pretty inexpensive and I think they still have free shipping which is awesome! You get a small and a large, small would fit a Mini or smaller.. you may be able to ask if you can just order small ones.. not sure.


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

Rosary94 said:


> Not to get off topic, but your poodle's coat looks awesome and thick! Exactly what I'm aiming for in the wintertime for him to get a teddy bear cut.


Thanks! He has an abnormally thick and dense coat.. it takes me like an hour and a half to dry him with a hv and fluff dryer.. it's insane! If your poodle has a thin coat no matter what you do you won't be able to get the same look. But I find tb cuts are cute on them all anyway!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Something that has helped my spoos tremendously was putting cotton in their ears, and tying one of my husbands long tube socks around their head--over the ears and tie under the chin. Both of my dogs, especially Cricket HATED the dryer, and would freak out when I tried to dry them. They would only accept me using a human hair dryer on them, but that was WAY too much work and took way too long. I finally tried the cotton ball/sock thing, and they were much calmer when I used a dog dryer. Now I can dry them in 15 minutes or so!! YAY!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

My foster Caspar acts like he's never been blown dry. 

I washed him last weekend and he wasn't thrilled but took it like a dog. When I turned on that dryer, though, he was gone like a shot! Poor thing, I leashed him and dried away while he just cringed like he was being tortured. His hair is so curly and wiry that I'm not sure I really did any good. He's a little puffier but he doesn't blow out as beautifully as Jackson.

I want him to be unafraid so we'll probably try again this weekend. I'm going to try giving him lots of treats.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

redcricket said:


> Something that has helped my spoos tremendously was putting cotton in their ears, and tying one of my husbands long tube socks around their head--over the ears and tie under the chin. Both of my dogs, especially Cricket HATED the dryer, and would freak out when I tried to dry them. They would only accept me using a human hair dryer on them, but that was WAY too much work and took way too long. I finally tried the cotton ball/sock thing, and they were much calmer when I used a dog dryer. Now I can dry them in 15 minutes or so!! YAY!!


Can I askm how long it took for them to get used to the dryer? Jager HATES the HV dryer. I can tell he's really scared of it too, not just being a pest. It takes just as long to dry him with my new HV dryer as the hand held one because he is so freaked out by it. I have tried the cotton, and so far it hasn't been too much help. I'm going to try the sock idea next time!


----------

